# Hydra-Sports 2550 versus Wellcraft Coastal 2600



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

One is 1992 and the other 1990, both with Johnson engines. 225s on the Coastal and 200 on the Hydra-Sports. Anyone have first hand knowledge of the boats and would care to offer an opinion as to how the boats would compare in ride, maintenance, performance, and fishing suitability. Thanks.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

If the Hydra-Sport is the vector series then it rides awesome. One of the best mono hull rides.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Unfortunately I don't believe the boat is of the vector series. Not sure they used that in the early Nineties, but do think it might ride better than the coastal. It is a heavier boat so that should make a difference everything else being equal.


----------



## Red Fly (Jan 23, 2008)

If I'm not mistaken just prior to this year was about the time Hydra-Sports started incorporating Kyvlar in their fiberglass hull. Exceptionally strong and light hull was the result. I also believe that the HS was hand laid at that time and Welcraft was a chopped hull.

My votewould go to the Hydra, Wellcraft had a period in the 90's they were taking too many short cuts.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

I owned a 25 hydrasports in 1990. Great boat - I'm not sure if200 hpis enough engine. (If you are loaded with passengers, ice, gear, fuel, livewell, etc...).


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

After reading my original post I can see I didn't do a very good job of describing the power. Twin 200s on the HS and twin 225s on the Wellcraft. The HS was rated for 450HP but it is a heavy boat and Clay you are suggesting from your experience 400HP might be a little low. What kind of engines were you running and was your boat the 2550? Can I get 1 mpg at 25knots with these boats? Thanks for the observation.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Question, Where are they both located?

If within 200 miles I would drive to the boat and take it out and see which you like better. 

I love my Sportsman. I would have to look up the hydra though. I find it hard to belive it is heavier then the COASTAL I hve seen from wellcraft. 

All the Coastals I have seen from wellcraft have been over 10K and INBOARD. 

Which one is the 90 and which is the 92? Doesn't wellcraft make two size of coatals also?

If it is the Costal I'm thinking of I would most likely go with the HYDRA also. 

Like stated above, something happened during the 90's and the Wellcraft Coastal looks like a Sea Ray to me.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Now here is what I look at also once it wasn't posted. 

Are you talking about a 26' coastal that looks like this?

http://boats.iboats.com/wellcraft_boats/386587.html

And a Hydra-sport that looks like this?

http://www.boattrader.com/find/listing/1992-HYDRA-SPORTS-2550-W--A-93536107

If so then I can tell you which one I would buy OR are you talking about the 28' Costal. 

I would have to look it up but I find it hard to believe that the Hydra weighs more then the Wellcraft. Not start a bitch or any other kind of thing here. Just trying to figure out the figures you saw. 

Some report, if I'm not mistaken, dry weight with motors and some without. Some report with the max HP and some with the Min Hp motor installed. 

I can tell you this though, 89 wellcraft boats are without motors.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Deeplines I appreciate you observations. Indeed each boat is the type you identified in your links. As to weight I am using McKnew and Parker's Powerboat Quide, Vol 1, Sportfishing Boats published in 2003. The Wellcraft 2600 Coastal is listed as Hull Weight O/B at 5500 lbs. The Hydra Sports 2550/2750 Walkaround is listed as Hull Weight 6250 lbs. They note "she was called the 2550WA through 1994, there after called the 2750," I guess because with pulpit it measures 27'1". The Hydra-Sports appears to have more cabin structure and a hard top. The Coastal has bimini top. That could explain some wt. difference, but on the trailers the tires on the Coastal Trailer seem to show more weight. Now pressure could have been low, I didn't think to check that but on all six tires that seem unlikely. For ease of getting to tanks, fuel systems, all pumps, batteries, etc. the coast is superior, by far to any of the pro-lines, gradys, trophys etc. that I have looked at. 

The HS is the 1992 and cost $3000 more than the coastal. Condition, without a survey yet, seems to be similiar. The trailer on the HS is better which is probably worth a thousand dollars in difference. HS appears to have had more stains high up on side wall in the cabin which I attribute to water leak from around the windows, most boats of this vintage that I have looked at have some of this. Coastal doesn't have trim tabs which concerns me. Engines appear to be in similar shape as to corrosion, rust etc. Only survey and running themcan show any other differences. Actually if engines equal I think Ifavor the HS but wish the baitwell was not in the stern. 

As to ride in 3 foot seas and/or at anchor bottom fishing how would they compare? Thanks.


----------



## fighterpilot (Oct 3, 2007)

Update on the weight. After Deeplines's observation I did some more research. Although Power Boat Guide lists it a the 6250 lb weight the NADA book and IBoats Mfg. site list it at 5100lbs. The boat I am looking at has a full transom and a bracket but doubt that would add 1150lbs. Suggest Power Boat Guide is with engines or else a typo. Thanks Deeplines--makes trailering a little easier.


----------

